# Help!! Please, new guy trying to install strobes.



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello there, after asking a million questions I decided to go with a simple set up, a 4 switch able to sho me switch box, a 6 strobe 90 watt, gailioe set up from wheelen, and a 2 rotator mini lightbar. It will work great.

Now im trying to figure out how to test my power unit before i install it all, and before i hook it up to the switch box........with that said, i have tried finding someone to install this but i dont have a grand! best ofer was 600.........by the same guys that do the fire trucks here. So we have the yellow green and blue that control the lights..........red, black, and purple.........after that im not sure what to do. I tried running red to power supply with black grounded, and installed one strobe tube but no light.........i used an inline fuse, also............i can run al the lines and find a place to put it all, i just need to know what to do with the red, black, and purple and switch bx...........i know this posts is crazy but anything will help, ill check back in am. thanksussmileyflag


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

alrighty then, like i said i have the 4 switch able to sho me switch box. a 90 watt 6 head wheelen stobe kit, and arotator light bar with 2 rotators............i have power, and it works via the switch box, my new question is : the violet wire is the one that changes patterns, do you connect it to all three wires, that control the strobes to change patterns, or do you need to just hook it up to one set, i assmue it has to be connected to all three if i want all three to change patterns, as for the light bar i can just put that on its own wire from switch box, and put two of the strobes on one switch? thanks if anyone knows.........alot of views there and none knows, wheres the pros at on here...thank you, just trying to save a buck and make sure i get it all done right the first time............took me a few fuses to figure what i did already.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

ACA L&L;1230716 said:


> alrighty then, like i said i have the 4 switch able to sho me switch box. a 90 watt 6 head wheelen stobe kit, and arotator light bar with 2 rotators............i have power, and it works via the switch box, my new question is : the violet wire is the one that changes patterns, do you connect it to all three wires, that control the strobes to change patterns, or do you need to just hook it up to one set, i assmue it has to be connected to all three if i want all three to change patterns, as for the light bar i can just put that on its own wire from switch box, and put two of the strobes on one switch? thanks if anyone knows.........alot of views there and none knows, wheres the pros at on here...thank you, just trying to save a buck and make sure i get it all done right the first time............took me a few fuses to figure what i did already.


Okay, I am going to try and help you out here. If you have a whelen strobe box the blue and green need to be hooked up to the switch box to run the strobes. You can hook those wires up on their own switch too or hook them up together on 1 switch. Whelens pattern wire is the yellow one. This does not get hooked up to anything. To change the pattern tap the yellow wire to a positive power source then let off. The box has to be on. You will notice the pattern change. The purple wire is your high and low intensity. Just cut the end stripped end off this wire and zip tie it out of the way. No one uses these. Use caution when you are trying to change the pattern because if you touch any bare wire that is hooked to that box you will get a little poke and you will feel it. Also before touching the box like to change the cables around or anything wait about 5 minutes or so for the box to denergies.

As for the lightbar yes you can put that on its own switch also. Just make sure its not going to pull a ton of juice because you can melt a switch, and wires and even start a fire. You can hook a relay up to the switch and wire it from there. But if its a basic dual rotator i wouldn't worry to much about it. Any thing I missed or you need further help on?


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1230901 said:


> Okay, I am going to try and help you out here. If you have a whelen strobe box the blue and green need to be hooked up to the switch box to run the strobes. You can hook those wires up on their own switch too or hook them up together on 1 switch. Whelens pattern wire is the yellow one. This does not get hooked up to anything. To change the pattern tap the yellow wire to a positive power source then let off. The box has to be on. You will notice the pattern change. The purple wire is your high and low intensity. Just cut the end stripped end off this wire and zip tie it out of the way. No one uses these. Use caution when you are trying to change the pattern because if you touch any bare wire that is hooked to that box you will get a little poke and you will feel it. Also before touching the box like to change the cables around or anything wait about 5 minutes or so for the box to denergies.
> 
> As for the lightbar yes you can put that on its own switch also. Just make sure its not going to pull a ton of juice because you can melt a switch, and wires and even start a fire. You can hook a relay up to the switch and wire it from there. But if its a basic dual rotator i wouldn't worry to much about it. Any thing I missed or you need further help on?


right on big fella! I for some reason got the pattern to switch with the violet wire? i was reading the diagram and it was saying to only hook up the 2 of the colored wires and it just wasnt computing for me. What you said makes alot of sense. I will be installing power source under seat and switch box in center console..........so far so good, just waiting on rotator, kinda hesitant to install it all and then try and put therotator in the mix, wanna have it all there to tie it up real nice and clean......im sure i will have a question or two, if so il pm ya..........really appreciate the feedback, answers, really do man


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

if you need any help at all...feel free to EMAIL me and i will send you a phone number,. 

[email protected] DOT com


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

ACA L&L;1231727 said:


> just waiting on rotator, kinda hesitant to install it all and then try and put the rotator in the mix


The Rotator is the easiest to wire... Just 2 simple wires... Sounds like your making progress...good luck to ya! And you've got Disociative's info...he's good at that stuff!


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Dissociative;1232652 said:


> if you need any help at all...feel free to EMAIL me and i will send you a phone number,.
> 
> [email protected] DOT com


Thank you! Im still waiting on the light bar from siren net? was supposed to be here by now, wires are all ran, just waiting to wire it up, had funn doi ng it, just wanna get the deal done, when i actually hook the wire up im sure ill mess it up and be crying on here for help!!


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

ok so the install went great!! strobes work, light bar works, all the connections are heat shrinked, siliconed, plugs have the gooey stuff.......switch box works, MY problem is the pattern!

have the simple 4 switch box:
so rotator is on 1 switch
and then im lost, i have the 6 strobe unit from siren net, galilelo unit same as wheelen.......
there is 1 green, 1 blue, 1 yellow, like everyone has told me, but i cant change the pattern to change no matter how i wire it............from what im reading and was told, i can put the blue and green together on switch 2
then be able to change the pattern by putting the yellow wire on switch 3, and just turn it on and off spiking the [power supply thus changing the pattern...? this isnt working. I had all the wires on there own switch and all that did was turn on the strobes in order, 1+2 3+4 5+6

i need the fronts seperate as to not blind me whilimng plowing, yet still be able to run the front when im salting or something..........

I somehow figured out how to change the pattern by touchin wires together, went in for dinner, came out and it wasnt working anymore. 

Everyone has been awesome and i feel bad calling Dissasoiative again, already talked to him 2x on the phone.......this should be a very simple fix, for anyone but me......i cant beleive ho easy it was, it all went in so nice, took me 3 afternoons after work, ran strobe wires 1st night, installed tubs 2nd night, and tied all the inside together tonite.....took my time and installed the fuses, ran wire nice and clean, all in all, we will be doing the other trucks soon, my only concern is that i will have the urge to run the lights the 1st couple of days just to do it.......thanks everyone and i hop someone can put this 3 wire confusion to bed for me.....i really wanna change the pattern from the switchbox...........


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, so if you have the rotator on 1 that leaves 3 left. Put the rear strobes on the second switch. (Blue or green depending on how you have the strobe wires hooked to the power supply) the the fronts on the 3rd. It'd be best to put the rears on outlets 1 and 2 of the power supply. Then the fronts on 3 thru 6. That way you can shut them off when plowing. The pattern wire is yellow. Hook it to the other switch. When you want to change the pattern, just turn that switch on for a few seconds, then shut it back off. The pattern will change. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

your green and blue are your turn ons for 1&2 and 3,4,5&6
your yellow is your momentary pattern selection, meaning apply a 12v positive for a second and it will change patterns. 

you cant change patterns unless its on and flashing the strobes..

if its on and working and your touching the yellow wire to a + source and its not changing patterns then something is wrong with box..

The purple wire is the dimmer wire...works the same as the pattern wire...apply + for it to dim the strobe lights and then to bring them back to full brightness simply turn them off and on. 

NOBODY needs to ever feel bad about calling me...


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I just went to radio shack and bought 4 push button momentery switchs in order to change my patterens, the push button surges 22v+ when pushed and nothing if not pushed in. I guess it will just save you from leaving a switch on.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

so as it happens, the new box's are wired diffrently from the ones in the past, at least for siren nets brand that wheelen manufactures for them, the galileo box. The Purple wire is the dimmer switch but it is also the pattern changer, you have to ground out the purple wire to change the pattern, what i did was ground the purple wire, run it to switch number 4 o the box. I had to open the switch bow and remove the hot and put the relay connector where the hot was plugged in, the swicth doesnt light up now as you cannot have it tied to a hot wire, but now i can change the pattern and without dimming the lights.............I am not a genious, i called the manufactuer on the instructions, it said to ground out the purple wire and it was a dimmer so i was lost, but once again Dissasoiative helped me out.......he explained that wheelen pretty much made the box to siren nets specs and thats what they came up with.........the friendly guy at tech support said he gets quite a few calls a week about how the yellow wire isnt changing the pattern...............i shoulda read the instructions, i guess i was to excited to give them a second look..........all in all pleasant experience.......Note to selfurple wire is the dimmer and the pattern changer on the siren net units........thanks fellas, for all the inside tips to get this kit in and done right!!1


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

all lighted switches can be made to still light up when switching ground. 

simply attach a ground source to the + input...and then the switched ground to the output. And then where your ground was originally on the switch attach a constant power source. Now the switch will light up when you connect your accessory to ground.

pretty much just switch the power and ground on the back of the switch


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Whelen does not make a private label power supply for sirennet, I beleive thats a Sound Off unit which may be the wiring issue with the flash patterns.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

*Thanks again*



Dissociative;1243527 said:


> all lighted switches can be made to still light up when switching ground.
> 
> simply attach a ground source to the + input...and then the switched ground to the output. And then where your ground was originally on the switch attach a constant power source. Now the switch will light up when you connect your accessory to ground.
> 
> pretty much just switch the power and ground on the back of the switch


Kool , thanks dissociative, prolem number 4 solved by you! I thought that might work but i was just so darn thrilled that i got it all in and working i just closed it up!! Ill be taking pics this weekend, gonna order parts for other truck, after watching your videos, if you havnt seen them check them out there awesome, im gonna go with the vertex(sp) this time. possibly a nicer led lightbar, i will need help wiring that up for sure.....this one is a my personal work and daily driver truck and will wanna do a nicer switch box.......at any rate thank you everyone for the help, especially dissacoiative, if you ever come threw albuquerque New Mexico, i will buy you and whoever is with you lunch, dinner, beers, sodas whatever, the help was unexpected and greatly appreciated......hats off to you brotha!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

ACA L&L;1244364 said:


> albuquerque New Mexico!


Do you plow snow in the mountains or something? Last time I checked, it was hot there. HAHA.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ACA L&L;1244364 said:


> Kool , thanks dissociative, prolem number 4 solved by you! gonna order parts for other truck, after watching your videos,.at any rate thank you everyone for the help, especially dissacoiative, if you ever come threw albuquerque New Mexico, i will buy you and whoever is with you lunch, dinner, beers, sodas whatever, the help was unexpected and greatly appreciated......hats off to you brotha!


no problem...pay it forward to somebody else when you can....helping is catching

BTW....heres a nicer panel for ya to peep. 990 strobe stuff..991 LEDs

The 990 is the slimmest, stealthiest and smartest switchpanel available! It actually performs a self diognosis each time it is powered to ensure optimum performance! Many programming options, including a master pursuit switch program option that allows the 990 to perform multiple funtions at the tap of only one silicone membrane button. 30 tiltle legend sheet and 2 piece swivel style 2 bracket included. LED backlighting. 990 is capable of handling higher amp loads, the 991\'s maximum load capacity is 5A. Made in U.S.A.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i'd love to vacation out by you....ride some trails into the sun..


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1244462 said:


> Do you plow snow in the mountains or something? Last time I checked, it was hot there. HAHA.


actually we get more than you would think, Denver is only 5 hours away, we plow in the city and the mountains.......snowplows are rare and the price is a preminum, doesnt get any better than that right there....


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

That's sweet. Never would of known that.


----------

